# Home Made Bbq Smoker



## mr_tyreman (19/10/11)

G'day brewers, i have a bit of spare time on my hands at the moment 

one of the local brewers told me about his smoker that he built and it got me thinking and gogling, anyway i searched around and saw that this is huge in the states and they rave about how good their results are.

so in the interest of creating things better than commercially available i cracked out the welder and gave it a go, heres what i came up with...




















In the spirit of BBQng i named the creation "Doom and Plume"


first test run was a 2.5kg chunk of cow with a pepper seasoning, results were AMAZING!!! very impressed, few minor adjustments since these pics were taken for efficiency and useability, but you get the idea


----------



## MarkBastard (19/10/11)

where do you live?


----------



## mr_tyreman (19/10/11)

Just follow the plumes of smoke mate 

im in Belmont, Geelong....not too far to travel for a feed


----------



## MarkBastard (19/10/11)

oh yeah sure a feed... ill be wearing a balaclava, wave gday


----------



## chopdog (19/10/11)

mr_tyreman said:


> G'day brewers, i have a bit of spare time on my hands at the moment
> 
> one of the local brewers told me about his smoker that he built and it got me thinking and gogling, anyway i searched around and saw that this is huge in the states and they rave about how good their results are.
> 
> ...




thats a f#@king good effort dude, i love the smoke


----------



## chopdog (19/10/11)

chopdog said:


> thats a f#@king good effort dude, i love the smoke




mmmmmm jerky


----------



## mr_tyreman (19/10/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> oh yeah sure a feed... ill be wearing a balaclava, wave gday




Hard to wave with a shotgun in hand  hahahaha

I'll build you one mate, plenty more LPG tanks at my disposal


----------



## mr_tyreman (19/10/11)

Sweet rig CHOPDOG, how do the neighbours enjoy their clothes on the line smelling like smoke and meat?


----------



## MarkBastard (19/10/11)

Mate I'd take you up on that offer if I lived closer!


----------



## fraser_john (19/10/11)

OK, so when is the next club meeting at your place?


----------



## mr_tyreman (19/10/11)

Anytime John, I'm always free to play host... Did you find a house... Better be in Belmont


----------



## barls (19/10/11)

im every where mate.


----------



## Mercs Own (20/10/11)

If you were going to make some up for people who would possibly like to buy one off you what would the likely cost be??? Just asking.....

A couple more picks would be good of the coal and smoke burning, close up of temp probe, photo of smoke housing and how it connects to the main chamber etc etc etc


----------



## mr_tyreman (20/10/11)

barls said:


> im every where mate.



Indeed you are mate....stalker! hahaha


heres some pics of the bad boy in action lastnight...
























Yeah i could make these up for people no worries, depends what design you want i guess, i could do a simpler(cheaper) version of this if you want


----------



## Maple (20/10/11)

give us a cost man, I am officially registering my interest. I've been using a hooded bbq for smoking, and it's good, but no where near back-home stuff. 

Last trip back, I was at a mates place, who was just breaking in one of these: ~dreamy~ and the result was outstanding :icon_drool2:


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/10/11)

Pending cost, I think would be interested in one of these.

Cheers SJ


----------



## marzross (20/10/11)

I would be interested in one as well. 

Cheers Mario


----------



## Dave70 (20/10/11)

Is the main vessel a decommissioned automotive LPG tank? 

Great work mate.

Who'd have thought T.A.F.E would pay off..


----------



## browndog (20/10/11)

Love your work Mr_Tyreman, make s me want to run out to the shed and plug in the 9" grinder and welder!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mr_tyreman (20/10/11)

Okay guys if you want one, i can rough one up for you, minus the truck stack, substituted for a normal round mild steel pipe with maybe a rain flapper for $400

cheaper if you want to paint it yourself, no thermometer or door seals....let me know what you want

Oh and the firebox would be made from a cut down LPG tank also as im too gutless to pinch kegs


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/11)

Another alternative is to use domestic hot water tanks.

They can be a bit messy to cleab up due to the insulation, but work great


----------



## mr_tyreman (22/10/11)

Yeah definately, I cut a few open the other week, electric ones are the tank of choice as they don't has the internal chimney flu, but NG versions are fine also. 

I'm happy to itemise parts and labour for custom builds


----------



## Asha05 (15/11/11)

Thats an awesome piece of kit...Im looking to expand my outdoor kitchen once the new pergola and 100sqm of concrete is done...What is the time turn around on one of these?


----------



## mr_tyreman (16/11/11)

i can knock one up in a day if you want one mate, as long as you dont feel guilty taking a brew day from me  hahaha


----------



## Fents (17/11/11)

mr_tyreman said:


> i can knock one up in a day if you want one mate, as long as you dont feel guilty taking a brew day from me  hahaha



if you knockd one up and i would come and do the brew for you so you wouldnt lose a day!


----------



## Mister Wilson (17/11/11)

That looks awesome.

I have a crack at smoking some brisket in my hooded BBQ last summer and the results were OK, but a rig like that would have to be the business.

Just need to figure out how to convince SWMBO on this one ...


----------



## mr_tyreman (17/11/11)

Okay... Deal! 

You can borrow it anytime guys!


----------



## Ces (16/12/11)

mr_tyreman said:


>




Firstly Mr tyreman... farkin jealous! just been getting together things to knock one of these up.... but mine will be considerably more ghetto than yours. nice jo mate.


in this photo, it looks like you're using a ball valve as a damper in your fire box... does this work well? the reason i ask is that because of the dimensions of my two drums air flow and over smoking may be a problem for me... but i'd much rather just stick in a ball valve than have to cut some sort of butterfly arrangement into stainless steel.

be great hear your advice

edit: just had a closer look at the picture... i can see the line of holes running out from the ball valve (duh). do you have a method of damping these?


----------



## Rod (16/12/11)

does the smoke travel from the firebox through the food chamber by natural convection


----------



## Vanoontour (17/12/11)

What wood are you using? Just moved from NZ and sure of local timbers good to cook on. Cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/12/11)

Ironbark is one of the best timber to use for someing


----------



## mr_tyreman (17/12/11)

My advice is to make sure your transfer pipe is as big or bigger than your exhaust, keep the exhaust low in the chamber, yes use some thing to regulate airflow into the fire box, I use a computer fan on the end of my ball valve, smoke is no problem getting into the tank, I took this with the smoke pouring out just for effect, it's very well sealed and hold smoke nicely, I have been using fruit trees to smoke with


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (19/12/11)

mr_tyreman said:


> My advice is to make sure your transfer pipe is as big or bigger than your exhaust, keep the exhaust low in the chamber, yes use some thing to regulate airflow into the fire box, I use a computer fan on the end of my ball valve, smoke is no problem getting into the tank, I took this with the smoke pouring out just for effect, it's very well sealed and hold smoke nicely, I have been using fruit trees to smoke with




I have been told to use fruit trees as well but am stumped as to where to get them from?

I have a unit that the father in law built from a small cheapy weber and a stainless drum. Much better now that I've got rid of the faint plastic smell.




Rough as but I tried it out on some Kranskies that I made and it was hard not to eat them straight away. They were much better a few days later.

I am going to try to make some of the jerky in Merc's own book during the break.Got some spare venison in the freezer with jerky written all over it.

MB


----------



## mr_tyreman (19/12/11)

I was fortunate enough to have a dead apricot tree in my backyard, otherwise I just use redgum and charcoal for heat, then add a water soaked stainless bucket of premixed mesquite and hickory chips for smoke. I'm about to start fabrication a unit for a fellow brewer out of 2 perpendicular 44 gallon drums... Like a T shape


----------



## punkin (22/12/11)

Melaluca makes a great native smoking wood. :icon_cheers: 

Less is more, they don't call it the Thin Blue Smoke for nothing


----------



## Batz (22/3/12)

Have you guys heard about Guava wood for smoking? Lots if you google.
Anyway people close to me, I have lots of Guava that I'm going to clear, if you want wood it's yours. I'm talking quite a bit of timber here.

batz


----------



## mr_tyreman (9/9/12)

Gave the smoker a birthday today..

new fire box, thermometer, lick of pot belly black and some flow control


----------



## maldridge (9/9/12)

:kooi: 

Sorry I should probably say more, but I'm just so impressed. Great work! Very jealous.


----------



## mr_tyreman (12/9/12)

Thanks mate, im hanging to fire it up and give her a test run with the new gear.


----------

